# Navarre pier 14 oct



## noodlez94 (Mar 27, 2013)

The Reds are on a run again brought home three Slotted reds and Hooked up at least seven times. The bait we were using or live cigar minnows and cut up Hardtail


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

Some tournament winning slots right there.


----------



## noodlez94 (Mar 27, 2013)

Thanks it been like that since fri that I know of and hope it stays like this for a while.. we pulled a few bull reds but 3 out of 5 ain't bad


----------



## Flats15 (Mar 20, 2013)

Did you have someone else fishing with you?


----------



## noodlez94 (Mar 27, 2013)

Yes i brought my son And my friend in the pic otherwise 2 is my bag limit


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

Flats15 said:


> Did you have someone else fishing with you?


Thank you officer!!


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *Flats15*  
_Did you have someone else fishing with you?_

Thank you officer!! 

********************** 

Please explain?
Do you have to have at least 2 people w/ you??

Never heard of this requirement...educate me.
Thanks


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

Flats15 said:


> Did you have someone else fishing with you?



The Reds are on a run again brought home three Slotted reds and Hooked up at least seven times. The bait _*we*_ were using or live cigar minnows and cut up Hardtail...


All of the clues where there.......


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

barefoot said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Flats15*
> _Did you have someone else fishing with you?_
> 
> ...


He is responding to flats15. Flats was trying to be johnny law about bag limits. The problem is that the OP said WE in his post making the question unnecessary if he just kept reading.....


----------



## noodlez94 (Mar 27, 2013)

No worries and if anyone else was concerned after I catch my bag limit I always catch and release afterwards if I stay longer then intended due to a feeding frenzy.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

WW2 said:


> The Reds are on a run again brought home three Slotted reds and Hooked up at least seven times. The bait _*we*_ were using or live cigar minnows and cut up Hardtail...
> 
> 
> All of the clues where there.......


Oh, no I totally got it the 1st time...The bag limit was questioned...but who took the picture...means at least 2 people were present. :whistling:


----------



## noodlez94 (Mar 27, 2013)

**

The person who had taken the pic was me on the left of this pic solves one mystery  but opens another


----------

